
Newsletter über Startups, Trends, Industrien, Konzerne Und Technologien - BLP4YC
http://www.researchly.info/newsletter
======
gus_massa
This is a English speaking forum, so news in other languages are usually
ignorer or killed, unless it's extremely interesting, it's the original source
and there is no equivalent in English. Does this have some information about
the startup scene in Germany?

At least translate the title in the HN submission and link to a version with
the title of the post in English.

